# Amano shrimp turning red?



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

You mean the 2 tube/stripe looking marks going through its body? If so, that's the poop chute.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Amanos can change a little color depending what they eat. Mine turn blue-ish when fed fish food.


----------



## xdestry (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah my amanos have been blue, red, white, and pink, I am not sure what causes it though.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

My females get dark when they are ready to breed and when full of Zoe. Some younger males get a light blue tint.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

DogFish hit on something - Amanos can look really cool when ready to breed. Dark colors, silver and such.

They're a great shrimp to feed different kinds of food just to see what kind of colors will pop up.


----------



## dburns865 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys! To answer a previous question, all the markings on him changed from brown to red on the outside, not to poop chute 

A second question since were on the subject, are they often cloudy after molting? One of them molted and looks really cloudy in color. With my ghosties that means they'll be dead soon, is it the same for amanos?


----------

